
Intel Core i9 Mobile, 9th Gen Coffee Lake Processors Detailed in AIDA64 Update - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/intel-core-i9-mobile-cpu-9th-generation-coffee-lake-processor-list-leaks
======
jordigh
Still no word on removing ME?

Is that battle completely lost? Is _nobody_ asking Intel for non-backdoored
hardware?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
They will never admit they backdoored their processors. Their official stance
is:

 _Intel does not and will not design backdoors for access into its products.
Recent reports claiming otherwise are misinformed and blatantly false. Intel
does not participate in any efforts to decrease security of its technology._

That means they don't consider it dangerous and will continue shipping their
processors with ME.

~~~
singularity2001
"Intel does not and will not design backdoors" so that means that the
backdoors were designed by externals, learning and getting used to their
doublespeak.

------
larzang
Having to refresh coffee lake again before we see cannon lake doesn't exactly
bode well for those of us waiting for any reason at all to upgrade from
haswell (or even sandy bridge). Core count went up with coffee lake, but ipc
has been flat for years now and thermal loads have gone up while oc headroom
has gone down.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It may get worse still. Supposedly Intel’s 10nm process is doing very poorly
and might actually be worse than 14nm.

~~~
anonbanker
Meanwhile AMD's 7nm process is still on-track, and doing well.

~~~
craftyguy
At this point, process size is just a marketing gimmick since they rarely even
refer to the same thing.

------
fhood
Have there been any updates on low power RAM though?

~~~
lgleason
the increased processing speed will bee an improvement....but memory is
definitely the biggest constraint with my machines at the moment.

~~~
indemnity
I’ve had the money for a new maxed out 15”MacBookPro sitting unspent since
2016 TouchBar reveal, waiting for a 32GB revision.

Maybe 2018’s the year!

------
virtualwhys
So, WDYT, 6-core at lower clock speeds than current state-of-the-art 4-core
mobile offerings?

That seems to be the trend, more cores, lower clock speeds. 3ghz base with
4ghz turbo would be nice, though not sure if thermal issues will prevent
sustained max clock speeds in a 6-core mobile chip.

------
loeg
If there's also a locked multiplier 6-core i7 part at a similar clock — what's
the point of an unlocked multiplier in a laptop? You can't really improve the
cooling. Maybe OEM overclocked with some complicated cooling setup?

~~~
013a
> Maybe OEM overclocked with some complicated cooling setup?

That's literally exactly the reason.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It’s been rumoured AMD might increase Zen’s CCX core count by 150% to be 6
instead of 4, so maybe we’ll see 6-core laptops from AMD in a while.

~~~
simlevesque
From 4 to 6 is a 50% increase, not 150%.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Er, yes, you’re quite correct. It would be 150% of the current number, but a
50% increase.

